# Electronic game calls



## maximus (Mar 1, 2004)

I was recently on a web page of an electronic game call company. On the site they have the different laws for each state in reference to using the game calls. When I clicked on Michigan they said something along the lines of, "we were informed by a game officer that there currently arent any laws pertaining to using game calls".

I always thought the only time you could use a game call in michigan was when you were predator hunting. I did notice this year that a lot of stores were carrying game calls (deer).

Did something change? Is it true that the only time you can use such a call is while predator (coyote, crow) hunting?

Thanks


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Electronic calls cannot be used for turkey, geese and ducks in Michigan if you intend to hunt them.

I have called in many deer with my electronic call. 

Check our www.wildlifetech.com


----------



## maximus (Mar 1, 2004)

Really

I did not know you could use them while hunting deer.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

Splitshots right. I have a Foxpro and I have a bunch of deer calls on it. I've never tried it though.


----------



## maximus (Mar 1, 2004)

splitshots???

I was thinking of buying a foxpro


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Every one of the predator calls works to some degree. In areas where animals have been called before, it is much more difficult to call them in with units like you are considering.

There are lots of other reasons you won't see animals that have nothing to do with a call making the situation more complex. Next to the wildlife tech call the only ones that come close are mouth calls.

The problem is the animals key in on the source of the sound which means you have to be very alert if you use one.

Calling in wildlife is a hobby and I do it year round, so it is worth the extra expense.

If you are just starting out, buy a Fox Pro and if you find that you really like it, then I would recommend the Wildlifetech call.


----------



## maximus (Mar 1, 2004)

I'm sorry I misread a post. I wasnt thinking and didnt look at the names and thought "splitshot" was a type of call 

My bad hope it didnt come across as insulting


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Ha ha ha no problem Maximus and no offense taken.


----------



## SR-Mechead (Jan 25, 2004)

maximus said:


> I'm sorry I misread a post. I wasnt thinking and didnt look at the names and thought "splitshot" was a type of call
> 
> My bad hope it didnt come across as insulting



If your thinking about a spiltshot call there very good, but very old :lol: :lol: Almost as old as a whit 1 call:lol:


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

maximus said:


> I was thinking of buying a foxpro


I have the Foxpro FX3..I see they have a new FX5...they're expensive but great callers. I liked it because it has a wireless remote that I can control it from quite a distance away. I can also plug the jack in the box wiggling rabbit into and control that via remote. I'm actually going out this weekend to see if I can bag me a bobcat.


----------

